
Something Weird Is Happening on Wall Street, and Not Just the Stock Sell-Off - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/12/upshot/markets-weird-coronavirus.html
======
withinboredom
Is it really not obvious? 80% of the assets being sold belong to people who
either A. are at risk of dying from this virus and B. don’t expect to live
through it.

They’re not interested in bonds, they’re interested in surviving. This isn’t
your typical “cash crunch” stress, this is real world survival.

